# Mirrolure Geaux Dogs



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Are these still available or are they a limited edition type deal?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

To my knowledge they were limited editions, bought and sold by Daley's Hunt & Fish in Port Arthur, I bought SEVERAL of each and the electric chicken pattern,the Purple Demon with Char. head and the Glow were the bomb. I am not sure if they have any left?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

what is it?


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

j wadd said:


> what is it?


It is a she dog with Geaux Dog printed on the side, I think their are different colors special to that series.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Jerami,

They were a special make up of about 4 GEAUX type colors that their supplier had and they bought the LOT of them. I will have to say they are different and one of a kind in color for Mirrolure.


----------



## troutdaddy86 (Dec 6, 2007)

The Geaux Dog was a limited edition SheDog that was designed by a distributor and Mirrolure is not allowed to produce or sell for anyone else. The colors are Geaux trout,naked,tiger,gold Mardi gras, and Geaux chix. I will post pics in the morning of each color. 

Eric (daley's hunt-n-fish)


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

troutdaddy86 said:


> The Geaux Dog was a limited edition SheDog that was designed by a distributor and Mirrolure is not allowed to produce or sell for anyone else. The colors are *Geaux trout*,*naked*,*tiger*,*gold Mardi gras*, and *Geaux chix*. *I will post pics in the morning of each color*.
> 
> Eric (daley's hunt-n-fish)


:headknock

So, what happened? :work:

Been waiting on you to up-date this thread as I'm curious what these "special" colors look like.

TIA

:cheers:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I posted Geaux Dog on google,*

and it looks like were sinking plugs made like the She Dog? Anyway, you could purchase them from the location on line. That was when this thread first started a week, or so ago.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Trying to upload pictures as we speak.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

The colors in order are Geaux Naked, Geaux Gras, Geaux Tiger, Geaux Trout, and Geaux Chix. They were a limited edition run made for a distributor and Mirrolure was not allowed to produce for anyone else. We just received more of them this morning and they are already going quick.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

And they are not sinking plugs. These are actually 83mr just like all SheDogs. Only difference is the colors.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

you have a cool store

I like that geaux chix

how much are they and will you ship them? Port Arthur is too far a drive for me.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

That Geaux Chix is the 2nd best seller right behind Geaux Naked. I fished a tournament here on Sabine this past Saturday and they were just crushing that Chix. I had 4 trout that ate that bait so bad you could not even see it in their mouth.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> That Geaux Chix is the 2nd best seller right behind Geaux Naked. I fished a tournament here on Sabine this past Saturday and they were just crushing that Chix. I had 4 trout that ate that bait so bad you could not even see it in their mouth.


What are your store hours? Been wanting to get by there. And youre at Jade and 365 west of west port Arthur road?


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Our hours are Tuesday-Saturday 10am-8pm. Yes that is correct we are at the intersection of Jade and Hwy 365 just west of West Port arthur Road.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

no online shopping? I want some of those geaux chix.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> you have a cool store
> 
> I like that geaux chix
> 
> how much are they and will you ship them? Port Arthur is too far a drive for me.


I will do shipping 
Give me a call @ 409-736-3999
Ask for Keith Daley


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd like to get one of them Chix too (the Bone-ish one).


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll be by bout 5:15


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I'm sure,*

when those big trout see GEAUX DOG on the side they are going to bite extra hard and fast! Like, OH, i can't let this one get away!:headknock


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got word that the Geaux Nakeds which are the bone colored ones will be here soon as well.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> Just got word that the Geaux Nakeds which are the bone colored ones will be here soon as well.


Hey, I was in there at that time, you couldn't give a dog a "bone"?
Seriously guys they(Days) have a very good looking place there stocked well with more stuff coming daily evidently (bunches of boxes of new shipments on the floor). Gave me some advice, and even have the some guys hanging around that are fishermen to give advice also( the guy wearing the Federal Bureau of ...???) I'll be stopping by more:texasflag


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Daley's is awesome, first time in two years or so that I walked into a tackle store and was able to buy lures that I did not already have.

Love that place, I am going back with more money in my pocket!!!!!


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Daleys*

These guys are good people. It is by far the best tackle shop in our area. He also has a good selection of hunting stuff as well. And if they dont have it they will get it. Sure beats going into Academy and looking at the same stuff week in and week out.:bounce:


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

X2 Got my naked dog!



TroutNOut said:


> These guys are good people. It is by far the best tackle shop in our area. He also has a good selection of hunting stuff as well. And if they dont have it they will get it. Sure beats going into Academy and looking at the same stuff week in and week out.:bounce:


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*color?*

what color is the bottom of the geaux gras?


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

Was at Daleys fish and hunt today and loaded up on my new go to lure!! the strike pro flex X. Saw the nice stash of Gaux Dogs! 

these bait catches big trout!!! Caught soo many 7 + trout on these bad boys


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> Trying to upload pictures as we speak.


Thanks for the pics :cheers:.

I may have to call the shop and order a few .


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

dolch said:


> what color is the bottom of the geaux gras?


 Top is Purple middle is gold and the bottom is orange.
They are all $7.99ea and shiping should be $6-$8


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Speckled said:


> Thanks for the pics :cheers:.
> 
> I may have to call the shop and order a few .


May want to do that pretty quick. The phone has been getting a good workout this morning and we only opened up an hour and a half ago.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Just unloaded 200 more Geaux Dogs and I believe they are half sold. You guys better jump on them. Dont know if we will be able to get anymore of them.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Very tempting


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

We have a new order coming in this week


----------



## bjt7290 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just came by an hour ago and didn't realize y'all are closed on Monday's.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry, we are closed sundays and mondays


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

We have got more in and a new color! 
Here is a link to the post:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=349767


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

How mcuh are they running price wise and and can i order them online through yall?


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

New Color! Geaux Daley


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I know this thread is old but do yall have any left at all?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Naked looks good


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I was in there Tuesday and picked up a geaux naked so yes, they had some. They also have a good stock of Chickenboy lures and a nice shrimp lure that's pretty tough and has great tail action. Caught about 15 trout Wednesday night and still looks great.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

How about a map of store location in ma or google?


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

If anyone wants any of these I have my hand on some


----------

